# ChicagoVPS



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

This isn't going into the reviews section because it's more than a review. Even though let me start by saying that I have a name server VPS with ChicagoVPS and it's been great. Even though I am looking for a good recommendation on where to host that since I don't think they deserve any more of my money.

Now, here's what happened. I ordered a dedicated server. I got access to it like a week later. From the start, it had a faulty BBU or RAID card (I think BBU, but I really am not sure). IO on four SSDs was like 400, not acceptable.

Finally, some really nice guy, Thomas Leonard, starting replying to the ticket like yesterday. Last night (in my time) right before I went to sleep, he said he'd look into it. I woke up to a message saying they were unable to fix it, but they got me a new server.

The IO of that one was like 600-something. Still not good but I would have lived with it. But they gave me the Xeon E3-1240v2, not the E3-1270v2. At this point I got fed up, (even though I remained fairly polite and patient throughout the entire ticket), and started trying to get a refund, after I realized the server would be of no use to me in its current state. Do I really care about the 40 vs 70 CPU? Well, $20/month discount would have been fair or more. However, after this debacle and the way they handled all this, I do not entrust them to host my customers. My customers are important to me - if there ever was something wrong I am not confident they would resolve in a good or fast manner, thus hurting my customers, my company, and of course me and my reputation.

I'll add a complete screenshot, with my personal info removed, in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Damian (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Finally, some really nice guy, Thomas Leonard, starting replying to the ticket like yesterday.



Fuck yes, i'm lovin' me some Tom Leonard, he's the shit. I wish they'd put him on dayshift so I don't have to deal with Luc anymore.



shovenose said:


> The IO of that one was like 600-something. Still not good but I would have lived with it.


Soooooo... what are you expecting?



shovenose said:


> Do I really care about the 40 vs 70 CPU? Well, $20/month discount would have been fair or more.



That's quite a discount... what warrants a > 10% discount?

TBH, I think your expectations are out of line. They're a budget datacenter selling budget products, so you get budget services. This works for most of us. If you want dick-sucking service, I would recommend a more 'premium' datacenter.


----------



## TheHackBox (May 17, 2013)

lol, Damian is amazing.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

IDK what I was going to type here, but it was along the lines of, you are just complaining to complain.


----------



## Amitz (May 17, 2013)

Well, Chris might be a great dick sucker... For a budget price! That's service!


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

What does ChicagoVPS have to do with this?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'll add a complete screenshot, with my personal info removed, in a couple of minutes.


 

Uhhhh...this would be an ill-advised move unless they agree to allow you to post screenshots of your tickets.



shovenose said:


> thus hurting my customers, my company, and of course me and my reputation


 

What reputation? Bahahaha


----------



## Jack (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What does ChicagoVPS have to do with this?


They sold it him?


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> They sold it him?


To clarify, my server was through ChicagoVPS, even though as far as I know it's really ColoCrossing.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> To clarify, my server was through ChicagoVPS, even though as far as I know it's really ColoCrossing.


Sold via ChicagoVPS, support from CC? Really?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 17, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mood_swing


----------



## Amitz (May 17, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Sold via ChicagoVPS, support from CC? Really?


That would be interesting...


----------



## coreyman (May 17, 2013)

Amitz said:


> That would be interesting...


Very interesting since they are supposed to have no business ties and only a friendship.


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2013)

I'm confused to how this has anything related to Chicago VPS.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

To AGAIN clarify since it's apparently hard to understand: I paid ChicagoVPS/NWNX and NOT ColoCrossing.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> To AGAIN clarify since it's apparently hard to understand: I paid ChicagoVPS/NWNX and NOT ColoCrossing.


Did the support come from Colocrossing or Chicagovps?


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> To AGAIN clarify since it's apparently hard to understand: I paid ChicagoVPS/NWNX and NOT ColoCrossing.


Were you submitting tickets to ChicagoVPS and getting responses from Colocrossing employees?

You know I'm going to ask for screenshots. I know there is a lot of heat aimed towards these companies right now but in all fairness we need to verify this for this thread to continue.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> To clarify, my server was through ChicagoVPS, even though as far as I know it's really ColoCrossing.


That's funny...

So CVPS maybe doesn't really own its servers either and just is a reseller of CC or outsources the dedicated servers to CC.. pass through income.

I don't know what posses anyone to deal with these Buffalo folks, but hey, you were warned lots.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Were you submitting tickets to ChicagoVPS and getting responses from Colocrossing employees?


Since he fails to answer, no he ordered from CVPS and got CVPS support.



buffalooed said:


> That's funny... So CVPS maybe doesn't really own its servers either and just is a reseller of CC or outsources the dedicated servers to CC.. pass through income. I don't know what posses anyone to deal with these Buffalo folks, but hey, you were warned lots.


No Cody/Brian, you guys are funny. Anyway, we own all our own hardware that we use and resell. Stop making false statements. Its half the reason why people question everything...... oh wait, thats exactly what you wanted and it worked.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Since he fails to answer, no he ordered from CVPS and got CVPS support.
> 
> No Cody/Brian, you guys are funny. Anyway, we own all our own hardware that we use and resell. Stop making false statements. Its half the reason why people question everything...... oh wait, thats exactly what you wanted and it worked.


Okay two things. 1. I have to agree with chris here, @shovenose is just whining. 2. Ahhhh Fuck why are you here chris, go back to LET.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Welcome Chris! Wouldn't be the same without ya


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Welcome Chris! Wouldn't be the same without ya


No, it would be better. KEY WORD "BETTER".


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> 2. Ahhhh Fuck why are you here chris, go back to LET.


I have to be here because I have to regulate everything said when its false. If I didnt come in here to post, you all would still be thinking he ordered from me and got ColoCrossing support.

You all need to learn to grow up, and I have answers for every question in the WHT thread but I cant post there obviously. Just rediculous, especially since the fire has/is being fed by ex ColoCrossing employees/Hawk Host employees. They have a motive to want ColoCrossing hurt. I am just a side benefit.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I have to be here because I have to regulate everything said when its false. If I didnt come in here to post, you all would still be thinking he ordered from me and got ColoCrossing support.
> 
> You all need to learn to grow up, and I have answers for every question in the WHT thread but I cant post there obviously. Just rediculous, especially since the fire has/is being fed by ex ColoCrossing employees/Hawk Host employees. They have a motive to want ColoCrossing hurt. I am just a side benefit.


Yeah, or you could just ignore him. I even stated before that he was just complaining.  What more do we need. Now Shooo, fly away to your LET home.

Also, ironic on the grow up part.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

@cvps-chris

On a completely unrelated note, let bygone be bygone and we move forward. Welcome to vpsboard bro


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2013)

Ok as a guy who actually once had a dedicated server with CVPS I have to say BS on this.

1. CVPS does own their own hardware/servers.  They just happen to operate out of racks that ColoCrossing has.  When I had my server they custom ordered the raid card for me and whatnot.  

2. Back when I had my Dedicated Server my main point of contact was Jeremiah (who has since left CVPS)  When he wasn't available, another CVPS support tech took care of it, not a ColoCrossing tech.

I know there's this entire thing going on right now, but from personal experience I'd like to straighten this out.  From my experience, yes they do own their own hardware and it's CVPS staff you're talking to.  

Seriously people, be mature here.  Leave the anger at LET.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Yeah, or you could just ignore him. I even stated before that he was just complaining. What more do we need. Now Shooo, fly away to your LET home.


Im not here to fight with you, Im here to correct people when they say something false. I will stay around now just so its bugs you.


Thanks for a motive.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Chris, you're welcome here.

ShoveNose has sent me a PM with a screenshot, though asked me to not post it publicly until he's had a chance to consult with his legal advisor. I do not see any Colocrossing employees that I know of.

I'll likely modify the thread title as I do not think this is a 'scam' nor is there any solid proof in his screenshot, that I can see, of any Colocrossing employees responding to him.

EDIT: I edited the title.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

I wasn't calling ColoCrossing a scam. I was calling ChicagoVPS a scam. First gave me a faulty system, finally they deem it unfixable and give me this other piece of shit that's not what I paid for.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Im not here to fight with you, Im here to correct people when they say something false. I will stay around now just so its bugs you.
> 
> Thanks for a motive.


Yeah, I really don't care. I'm just tired of you 9 year old attitude. If anything I really wouldn't mind you if you stopped treating people like shit. Hell the only reason I want you gone is the reason I just previously stated. 

I would be more then happy to have you around if, and only if you were actually kind to people and actually talked like a professional person.

That being said, I really don't have much hope for you, as that is who you are and I have no way and no reason to kick you off this forum. I just don't like assholes fucking up this nice new VPS board, but sadly it is already too late.

( yes I am being an asshole for anyone who wants to point that out.)


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I wasn't calling ColoCrossing a scam. I was calling ChicagoVPS a scam. First gave me a faulty system, finally they deem it unfixable and give me this other piece of shit that's not what I paid for.


This is actually not scam. Hardware do break time to time. Try asking for a refund politely or service credit. I am sure they are professional enough to compensate if it is justified.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I wasn't calling ColoCrossing a scam. I was calling ChicagoVPS a scam. First gave me a faulty system, finally they deem it unfixable and give me this other piece of shit that's not what I paid for.



Here is a violin playing for shovenose, because everything wasn't perfect for him. Did he ask in any of the tickets for a check on the processor? Noo, (at least not yet) he just throws out allegations with no proof. 

All you are here for is to pull a chris and gain attention.

Shut up, and either fix the issue with there staff in tickets or go find another server. Simple as that. 

(This is coming from an ex-chicagovps customer who knows that chris and his staff can usually do stuff to fix the issue)


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Yeah, I really don't care. I'm just tired of you 9 year old attitude. If anything I really wouldn't mind you if you stopped treating people like shit. Hell the only reason I want you gone is the reason I just previously stated.
> 
> 
> I would be more then happy to have you around if, and only if you were actually kind to people and actually talked like a professional person.
> ...


I already signed up though so by that logic it was already ruined


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> I already signed up though so by that logic it was already ruined


.... Then talk in tickets instead of on a forum. It really isn't as if they are ignoring him or not providing a server at all. My guess is that was the only server they had on the shelves at the time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I wasn't calling ColoCrossing a scam. I was calling ChicagoVPS a scam. First gave me a faulty system, finally they deem it unfixable and give me this other piece of shit that's not what I paid for.


 

Like what SeriesN said.  Sometimes people do make mistakes.  Hell we're all people.  Some mistakes are bigger than others.  It's how they work with you to fix this mistake.  Have you asked them about some kind of compensation?  Have you informed them of this mistake and asked for just a simple sorry?  

Also, Mun and other members of VPSBoard.  What's at LET is at LET.  Leave your anger and baggage at the door.  Don't tarnish this place with such issues as before.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> I just don't like assholes fucking up this nice new VPS board, but sadly it is already too late.


Come talk to me in private and see what you think? Anyone that has me on Skype can say that I am very nice and professional about everything. LET was a joke to me as Ive already stated. If you cant take trolls, then you shouldnt be on a public forum.



shovenose said:


> give me this other piece of shit that's not what I paid for.


Its the same exact machine with a different processor that has a .1 GHZ difference. I was even generous and gave you a discount ( when I shouldnt have )


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> This is actually not scam. Hardware do break time to time. Try asking for a refund politely or service credit. I am sure they are professional enough to compensate if it is justified.


I asked politely at first. Even I was not blatantly rude at any time.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Also, Mun and other members of VPSBoard.  What's at LET is at LET.  Leave your anger and baggage at the door.  Don't tarnish this place with such issues as before.


 


Sorry, but it is already here, without my doing or input. I don't even need to be here to watch it become LET Jr.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Come talk to me in private and see what you think? Anyone that has me on Skype can say that I am very nice and professional about everything. LET was a joke to me as Ive already stated. If you cant take trolls, then you shouldnt be on a public forum.
> 
> Its the same exact machine with a different processor that has a .1 GHZ difference. I was even generous and gave you a discount ( when I shouldnt have )


You did not give me a discount.

One of the options if you can not provide what I want, should be a refund.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Come talk to me in private and see what you think? Anyone that has me on Skype can say that I am very nice and professional about everything. LET was a joke to me as Ive already stated. If you cant take trolls, then you shouldnt be on a public forum.
> 
> Its the same exact machine with a different processor that has a .1 GHZ difference. I was even generous and gave you a discount ( when I shouldnt have )


I can take trolls, doesn't mean that I will actively sit by and watch them continue.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You did not give me a discount.


Please review your ticket then. As you are mistaken sir.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

You said you might offer one. It was not applied. And I want my $10 "discount" back then.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You did not give me a discount.
> 
> One of the options if you can not provide what I want, should be a refund.


Have you checked recently? Chris doesn't break his word, I know that much about him.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

What I think about either party is irrelevant. If a client orders A and you can only deliver B, you should present the client with the option of a refund. Doesn't matter what you think the value is of either item, this is just business, and the client has their own to worry about.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Please review your ticket then. As you are mistaken sir.


Do I have permission to post the entire publically?


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You said you might offer one. It was not applied. And I want my $10 "discount" back then.


I want the other $190 I requested too, but $10 is a start


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I want the other $190 I requested too, but $10 is a start


Sigh, over reacting without checking.....


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

And the drama ends, once again, thank you Shovehost for shoving it deep down our throat.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

also

...

1.7 Refunds 
1.7.1 Refunds are subject to approval by ChicagoVPS on a case by case basis. If a refund is deemed appropriate, then ChicagoVPS will credit your account or refund through PayPal. 
1.7.2 Refunds on Credit Card's are subject to a $25 administrative fee for processing.

...


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Refund policy should be irrelevant when the purchased product cannot be delivered. If I say no refunds, you order, and I don't deliver, do you walk away? No. That's not strictly legal. If the purchase order was specific and did not indicate that the product may not be what was ordered, refund is extremely important as an option.


What anyone thinks of the difference between what was ordered and what was ultimately delivered is also of no relevance. That is the decision of the purchaser.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Refund policy should be irrelevant when the purchased product cannot be delivered. If I say no refunds, you order, and I don't deliver, do you walk away? No. That's not strictly legal. If the purchase order was specific and did not indicate that the product may not be what was ordered, refund is extremely important as an option. What anyone thinks of the difference between what was ordered and what was ultimately delivered is also of no relevance. That is the decision of the purchaser.


 

I think it would be acceptable if there was no other option in a reasonable time with compensation or fix down the road.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

> Jeremiah (who has since left CVPS)


So what's the scoop boss?  Jeremiah, is he a co-owner of CVPS or not?


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

I'm halfway through the damn billing cycle and I don't have what I paid for.

I might be willing to keep the server if the billing cycle starts now. MAYBE.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm halfway through the damn billing cycle and I don't have what I paid for.
> 
> I might be willing to keep the server if the billing cycle starts now. MAYBE.


That seems reasonable.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Ok, this _IS_ a review, so it's going to be moved to the review section.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Ok, this _IS_ a review, so it's going to be moved to the review section.


Debatable, and thanks for the fix.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Debatable, and thanks for the fix.


No problem. Still working out the kinks, for about 20 minutes no one could respond to this due to a permission issue. D'oh!


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> No problem. Still working out the kinks, for about 20 minutes no one could respond to this due to a permission issue. D'oh!


I know, I reported it


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> I know, I reported it


Good for you.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Good for you.


Actually, I think it is good for you.... Since it is  your topic.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

I'm just going to continue trying to get my refund... I'd say this is fair:

Michael Staake || Client

You know, why don't you just keep half the month that's already used, even though that's still wrong, and refund me the other half that I haven't used yet, because I don't want your service.
So... refund me $115. And cancel my server.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

For me this thread looked like a Support Ticket conversation between Shovenose and CVPS_Chris with some spice from other members.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So what's the scoop boss? Jeremiah, is he a co-owner of CVPS or not?


Elrooted, no he never owed any part of CVPS. He just helped start it.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

*@**CVPS_Chris*, any idea when LET will be back?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> any idea when LET will be back?


I do not, I dont work at CC, I dont have "inside info".

It will be back when its back, hopefully better than before.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 18, 2013)

Well, welcome to the forums chris.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> No Cody/Brian, you guys are funny. Anyway, we own all our own hardware that we use and resell. Stop making false statements. Its half the reason why people question everything...... oh wait, thats exactly what you wanted and it worked.


I don't think those two guys appreciate you and you cohorts saying their name falsely.  We went over that before.

So you own all your own hardware?  Colocrossing isn't selling you on rent to owns?

You didn't happen to get a big pile of servers that belonged to a provider that exited CC and whom you guys banned/blocked/removed their posts/ads from LET/LEB?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Colocrossing isn't selling you on rent to owns?


No, Im on net 30, and pay every single server off within that period.



buffalooed said:


> You didn't happen to get a big pile of servers that belonged to a provider that exited CC and whom you guys banned/blocked/removed their posts/ads from LET/LEB?


Not sure why your saying I blocked and banned when I had nothing to do with LEB/LET. Assuming you mean EoR? Robby is a character.


----------



## wlanboy (May 18, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Also, Mun and other members of VPSBoard.  What's at LET is at LET.  Leave your anger and baggage at the door.  Don't tarnish this place with such issues as before.


Second that.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Not sure why your saying I blocked and banned when I had nothing to do with LEB/LET. Assuming you mean EoR? Robby is a character.


You got it boss.  You have nothing to do with CC... If you are telling the truth I feel bad for you taking all this heat.  JonBi isn't putting you up to any of this?  Lots of folks formerly affiliated with the said know how Jon is.

How did you pull EoR Robby out of the hat that fast?  Surely others have left CC and/or been banned from LET/LEB.

You didn't somehow inherit EoR servers did you (the physical hardware)?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> If you are telling the truth I feel bad for you taking all this heat.


Im pretty much stuck in the middle, no way out of it so I have to ride with it unfortunantly. No matter what I say Ill be called a liar. Oh well. No, hes not putting me up to anything.

I know its EoR because there were threads about it on LET and he was banned. Again, for reasons I do not know. I have specific builds, I will stick with what we know works and not go any other direction. Like I said we own all our hardware, I will not take something used on or lease.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Anyone that has me on Skype can say that I am very nice and professional about everything.




Just chiming in to... how did you put it?  "Regulating what is said when it's false".  The hilight of our last Skype conversation:



> [1:04:55 PM] Chris Fabozzi: hey fuck face
> [1:05:01 PM] Chris Fabozzi: tell dustin to stfu


But let me guess... just like always, you have some excuse that justifies your double standards


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Fun!

I still want to know what Jere's strange relationship was with CVPS + CC.  Never looked good.   Then there were those CC accounts in your database leak.  

I know CC bills you.   There is at least money flowing between you two there on paper.  Jon kinda is known for tax dislike.

We all knew CC = LET/LEB when the EoR situation happened.   It was coffin nails.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

And there went the supposed professionalism and nicety, right out the door   Of course, we're used to all of the lies by now.  Once again, you've beautifully demonstrated how easy it is to make you do what I want.  Carry on, puppet.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

I have to give you a nice little golf clap. You may be the master of deception. You want people to think that I am not professional, so you throw out cheesy one liners like above. Plausible, realistic senario that some people may believe. If they are smart, they wont and realize what you are doing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> Should we pull up the thread, skype chats, etc. where you were an ass? If not then shut up. You really aren't contributing to this thread other then trying to provoke anger. As such shut up or go back to LET.


You're more than welcome to pull said logs - I don't make pretensions about pulling punches, or lie about "being a nice guy" in some feeble attempt at self-delusion.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> How am I a puppet?


I'd covered this one for you already in Skype.. but to simplify: I present scenarios in which I can easily predict your actions and use your anger to guide your own replies against you. I rarely have to do much more than present some bait, and let you do the damage yourself; something I've been trying to encourage you to be more aware of.



CVPS_Chris said:


> Have you not realized that no matter how I act, or whatever goes on over in that WHT thread about LET, it will not hurt business? People dont care, they care about the product. The only ones that care are the providers ( ie: BuyVM, Catalyst, GetKVM, URPad under Millers rule ).


Aah, but see, that's the flaw your making. These providers are often your friend's _clients_. And as much as you try to deny it, it's patently obvious from the WHT thread, various LET threads, and this thread here that CVPS/ColoCrossing are practically in bed together. Like I've also explained to you before:  no matter the actual truth of your relationship with Biloh and CC, the perception is there.  And all of these little stunts of your do nothing except drive away HIS potential business.  Several providers here have already sworn off ColoCrossing due to the drama - don't make yourself a liability by adding any more fuel to that.

You want the root of the problem?  This complex of yours gives you some kind of faith that it's perfectly fine for you to be judgmental of others, and yet you cry very hard when the same treatment returns to you.  You want people to actually respect you?  Then be someone worth respect.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> Then instead of posting 2 lines, why don't you post the whole conversation?


Because I provided a hyperlink to the whole conversation (which has already been re-posted various times since I initially bin'd it - not 'new' by any means).  Examine the post in question more carefully, suh.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## George_Fusioned (May 18, 2013)

*@[member="Aldryic C" bo*


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I still want to know what Jere's strange relationship was with CVPS + CC. Never looked good. Then there were those CC accounts in your database leak.


The DB leak is dated Nov 6th correct? The hack happened Nov 1st. So is it strange that some CC representatives were there? No, as stated they were helping to get everything back and running again.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> So you are bring up something old on a new forum to start shit up once again. I thought this forum / board wasn't going to be like LET, but you are sure working hard to get back to LET. As such I suggest as I have also been instructed to let the past go, and move on.


The best tip I can give you then, is you'll want to avoid my style of slipping an insult into helpful 'advice'


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> The only ones that care are the providers ( ie: BuyVM, Catalyst, GetKVM, URPad under Millers rule ).


I'll say it as many times as I feel like: I will quit Catalyst tomorrow if that's what it takes to make my clients lives better. In every aspect of my life I desire to help others. I don't want recognition, I don't want to be anyone special. I just want to serve others. All I care about is truth and its all I cared about when my only job was bagging groceries at Kroger.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

George_Fusioned said:


> *@[member='Aldryic C'bo*


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> The DB leak is dated Nov 6th correct? The hack happened Nov 1st. So is it strange that some CC representatives were there? No, as stated they were helping to get everything back and running again.


Were there two leaks?   I could've sworn the one I saw posted was from like the end of October.. and I'm positive that there weren't any CC staff accounts in that one.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## George_Fusioned (May 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Like Fran also mentioned, we still have a couple of boxes with that setup.  Our internal stuff (addons/etc), his testing box, and my development node.  I do agree that the way I phrased my reply to him could be somewhat misleading without knowledge of the above, thanks for pointing that out.


Fair enough, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> Then don't hold it over someone else if you are doing the same.


Your choices are not dependent on how I act, sir.  I hold nothing at all over you - simply pointing out what I felt was an unintentional jab in your last comment.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

George_Fusioned said:


> Fair enough, thanks for the clarification.


Dont let him fool you, they still do it to this day.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> What he means is, hes trying to retract his statement so that its not known that they still do that today.


I've said what I mean.  I invite you to actually prove your claims.

I also invite you to elaborate on how you obtained this so-called knowledge.  Like I said before, there's only two outcomes here.  1) you're full of shit, and 2) Jon's been violating client confidentiality and giving you some very misleading information.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

Hi guys.

http://i.imgur.com/PWo4St0.png


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> No, just one


... if there's a leak that has ColoCrossing employees, then that makes two leaks.  I'll have to dig for it, but I am 100% positive that a leak was released that only had yours, Jere's, Luc's, and someone else at CVPS admin accounts.  I'll PM you with anything I find.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> You forgot word of mouth.


Which ties back into #1... seeing as none of us at BuyVM went around telling folks that we used nested virtualization?   It'd be a cop-out, but he could very easily just tell us that he did infact hear it from an unreliable secondhand source.  But.. I feel he may rather persist in insisting that it's the "truth".


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Or the third:
> 
> 3) I am right, and you are acting like the famous so called "puppeteer" fishing for answers you dont know.
> 
> You gave me the answer in that Skype chat. Gratz!


If you wish to twist words to make a "truth"... well, we've already made our public statement.  And attempting to base your entire arguement over "He said something that might be considered admittance" just makes you look... well, foolish, to be honest.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PWo4St0.png


 I'm so glad you are so perfect, as such mind helping me. I am looking for a faggot to be a poster boy for my new show called Bustin Jeibers


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> So you didn't tell that person from that LET chat where he tried to bash you guys all the way to the ground for shilling.


"That person from the LET chat" was him, Mun.  The skype log I posted there is the same one I linked earlier in this thread.  We also clarified his confusion on that thread as well - the choice of not believing is his.  And honestly, given his very well known history of blatant lies, is irrelevant.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> I'm so glad you are so perfect, as such mind helping me. I am looking for a faggot to be a poster boy for my new show called Bustin Jeibers


Phenomenal.  You would think after complete disregard and avoidance, that he might take the hint. >_<


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Hmmmmmmm this one is my favorite. http://i.imgur.com/tSyX6q1.png
> 
> Still doing it 2 years later. Kinda cute.


Yeah that one


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> Once again why don't you forget about it, and move on?
> 
> I'm not taking ass holes kindly on this forum.


Well, if you did, wouldn't that make you a candidate for the Jeiber thing?


----------



## unused (May 18, 2013)

shovenose said:


> The IO of that one was like 600-something.



600mb write off 4x SSD in raid10 is what you should be expecting. Are you thinking you're going to get ramnode type speeds? You need to start thinking past 4x ssd to make that happen, and then start tuning.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Hmmmmmmm this one is my favorite. http://i.imgur.com/tSyX6q1.png
> 
> Still doing it 2 years later. Kinda cute.


Prove it :3  Except... that's right, you can't.  The best you can manage is trying to misinterpret a single line from a chat log


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> I'm not "Perfect"


I guess someone has to show you. http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/shit-was-so-cash-copypasta


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> I'm not "Perfect"


But, you have a very firm grasp of the obvious, so you're doing just fine ^_^


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> So wait, who is lying?


If you honestly have to ask that, then you don't know Fran or myself at all.



CVPS_Chris said:


> Is it a misinterpret when it may well be the truth? That is just silly and doesnt make sense.


I agree completely, it's just as silly and nonsensical a misinterpretation as claiming CVPS and ColoCrossing are the same entity.  Take that how you want, since the fact remains we use nested virtualization on *only* a couple nodes (none of which have client VPSes).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> hmmm suggested advice? I think we were just talking about this.


Teaching by example, sir :3  But to be blunt - if you honestly take that as anything more than a playful jab with no real insult behind it, just let me know.  So far I'm under the impression that we're having a bit of good natured fun, a little relief from the oh-so-serious internets.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> All you are here for is pulling the chains of others, which should be left at let.


Mmm, several can attest against that statement.  But, I do respect your desire to be excluded from my playfulness, and you won't have to worry about any more of that coming your way from me anymore.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> If I am lying confirm your cab number and let me take a picture of the cab. No harm in that right? Ill take one of mine too and we can trade pics like an AOL chat room!


And if Biloh actually let you do this, there would be a lawsuit on his ass just as quick as can be.  The burden of proof falls to the accuser - if you have nothing substantial to offer, then I do believe it's time you move on to the next lie.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

Yeah Aldryic. Show him.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

sigh and a face desk.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Im asking your permission. Denying it just proves my point.


1) It's not my permission to give.  

2) We've already publicly answered this accusation multiple times.

Present your proof, or take a hike.  But no, we'll not waste time with your pointless accommodations... especially after the stunts your boss Alex pulled with the questions we asked him.  To be frank?  You're just a minor amusement, and not worth the attention.  Have a pleasant evening <3


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

Look at him run when confronted with a simple request.

He'll attack poor Chris but not give him anything in return. Not even a reach around.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Look at him run when confronted with a simple request.


Pretty spot on


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

/repeat sigh and face desk.


----------



## peppr (May 18, 2013)

The legacy continues.. eh?


----------



## peppr (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I do not, I dont work at CC, I dont have "inside info".
> 
> It will be back when its back, hopefully better than before.


CVPS_Chris gone Gold. Signing off to RTM



jarland said:


> I'll say it as many times as I feel like: I will quit Catalyst tomorrow if that's what it takes to make my clients lives better. In every aspect of my life I desire to help others. I don't want recognition, I don't want to be anyone special. I just want to serve others. All I care about is truth and its all I cared about when my only job was bagging groceries at Kroger.


Just do it once and gtfo trolling random threads... Good thing.. this board allows me to ignore trolls )


----------



## fatboy (May 18, 2013)

I wish I found / joined LET earlier, that way I might have a clue at what the beef is between CVPS, CC and everyone else (or thats what it seems from the outsiders point of view). From a personal point of view I have a VPS from CVPS and have had no problems with it (I will admit that its one that I mess around with, I only had to contact their support once to ask where my server was but that was after their $2 promo so they were a bit stacked and I haven't been around LET long enough to understand whats going on )


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

You guys want this locked or want to continue to bicker?

Either is fine with me.


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You guys want this locked or want to continue to bicker?
> 
> Either is fine with me.


I vote the latter.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Welcome @fatboy.

CVPS and CC are a tad too umm associated.  JonBoy at CC gives Chris free servers and obscene discounts. Chris use to work for CC.  CVPS is CC's main "case study".   

CVPS + CC shared employees at the same time.  Well at least one.  Who left with when CVPS database was hacked.   That person believed he had ownership interest and that was stripped when he left/was fired/whatever happened.

LEB/LET were snaked from prior owners by CC.  CC has been running the sites for a year or more.   Chris denied it and CC now says they never were asked if they owned it. 

LET was hacked and accounts and info exposed that proved CC owned it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You guys want this locked or want to continue to bicker?
> 
> Either is fine with me.


sadly i think they need to bicker this out.


----------



## peppr (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> sadly i think they need to bicker this out.


 

probably cesspit is where this thread belong ) doesnt look like a review thread in a new forum


----------



## peppr (May 18, 2013)

fatboy said:


> I wish I found / joined LET earlier, that way I might have a clue at what the beef is between CVPS, CC and everyone else (or thats what it seems from the outsiders point of view). From a personal point of view I have a VPS from CVPS and have had no problems with it (I will admit that its one that I mess around with, I only had to contact their support once to ask where my server was but that was after their $2 promo so they were a bit stacked and I haven't been around LET long enough to understand whats going on )


Version 2 of explanation :

1. LEB & LET founded by someone called LEA

2. CC is a colo/daycare provider and CVPS was born and brought up there

3. CVPS gets exclusive pricing ( some speculate free) on deals from CC

4. Meanwhile LEA got busy and offered the sites to someone called Chief who is known to fly kites

5. CVPS rubs salt on LEB/LET by offering deep discounts and other providers were forced to match them at one point.

6.. Many did and CVPS was gracious enough (!!) to intro other providers into the CC pool and offered them deals they cant refuse

7. At one point LET realised most offers are from CC based operations and some speculated some of these brands are just spinoffs which wont deadpool but offer ultracheap VPS

8. The person who was flying kites suddenly disappeared (supposedly with stash of cash) leaving LET in the hands of CC

9. Cohorts who were rubbing salt with CC/CVPS, revolted and created new forum(s) and are running addiction camps and refugee centers On IRC, skype, etc., etc.,

10. LET was hacked 3 times in a single day and people at the CC daycare are figuring that out while.. we are witnessing a pony fight...


----------



## fatboy (May 18, 2013)

@buffalooed and @peppr

Thanks for the history lessons, certainly an interesting read!!!


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

That was funny @Peppr.

#3 === true.  CC has CVPS in billing.   Certainly given freebies and deals though.

#4 - Chief == Joel and owns and Aussie kite company

#8 - Chief didn't disappear, but morphed.  Whether Joel was still involved or not I am not sure.   But he certainly was being Colocrossing's bitch according to stories as JonBi would call him up and tell him to post without delay offers that were CC "customers".

#9 is true.  All sorts of people were slow draining from LET for past year.  Can't trust a market ran by a provider.

#10  3 hacks, all users made moderator, all accounts exposed to public.

CC claims to have Vanilla authors involved in trying to get back online now, as per Liam.

Biggest point omitted, is that CC lied and denied any ownership of LET/LEB, up and past the time where the hack occurred.  It wasn't until a CC rep said they owned the site on a public forum prior to being grilled.

Took better part of 2 days for CC to admit data leaked.


----------



## peppr (May 18, 2013)

*@*, Thanks, I was trying to tell the story without mentioning obvious names, however it helps to have them too..


----------



## SeriesN (May 18, 2013)

I beg your mercy guys. Move these over to http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/142-the-cess-cest-pit/ , please. This all your dog ate rabbit so I am gonna bite your dog attitude from all ya mature boys will endup bringing the LET negativity back. 

Now go to the corner and give each other a giant big hug and move forward.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2013)

Okay, this is getting old.

The same thing gets brought up every time. Thread /closed.


----------

